# Canon Pixma ix6550 A3 printer (not expensive)



## jaomul (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone looking to pick up an A3 printer could do worse than this one. I have tried to find some user feedback for this model but was unable as it is relatively new so bought it on the strength of reviews. It goes for 240 euro here in Ireland. Usually electrical stuff is cheaper in other countries so price may not be that relevant. It is a no frills machine and apparently isn't great as a document printer but is great for photograph prints. I would compare it to an A3 version of the canon IP4850 which excels at colour prints but due having no grey ink for B+W shots is not quite as good as some here.

If anyone uses this and can recommend some settings great. If not I will try myself and post up a novice review after a few weeks usage.


----------



## flowerphotos (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for this recommendation. The Canon printer is about £170 (including £10 postage  ) on Amazon. The reviews seem good, and much better ink prices than other makes.


----------



## flowerphotos (Aug 28, 2014)

The printer arrived - very good. The info that appears on Windows 7 is very helpful: realtime status of each ink cartridge, many options for tweaking the image before printing without wrecking the original. The ink prices are amazing compared to other makes, who seem to adopt the business model - cheap printer, take out a mortgage for refills when the ink runs out. Thanks again for the rcommendation.


----------

